# ipod shuffle connecting to Audi factory system



## azgtivr6 (May 16, 2001)

I have done some research and I can't seem to see how the shuffle can be hooked up to the factory 2006 Audi A4 system without the prem sound. I went to mp3yourcar.com and they have an FM thing but it is not available yet. Any help would be greatly appreciated as my gf got an Ipod for christmas and thought she could connect it to her stereo in her car. Once again this is an Ipod Shiffle and it is going inot a 2006 Audi A4 without the Prem sound system


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: ipod shuffle connecting to Audi factory system (azgtivr6)*

you have the symphony II head unit?


----------



## azgtivr6 (May 16, 2001)

*Re: ipod shuffle connecting to Audi factory system (bhb399mm)*

I am not sure. It does say Symphony on the head unit and it does not have the bose sound system.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: ipod shuffle connecting to Audi factory system (bhb399mm)*

please use the link below to determine which head unit you have. that will help alot 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...22495


----------



## azgtivr6 (May 16, 2001)

*Re: ipod shuffle connecting to Audi factory system (bhb399mm)*

it is the symphony II head unit


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: ipod shuffle connecting to Audi factory system (azgtivr6)*

do you have the satelite radio package? (read: if you have sat radio, do you care about it more that your ipod?)


----------



## azgtivr6 (May 16, 2001)

*Re: ipod shuffle connecting to Audi factory system (bhb399mm)*

it is prewired for it but no I do not have it on my car


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: ipod shuffle connecting to Audi factory system (azgtivr6)*

okay this is what you're going to do: 
buy: 
Blitzsafe  AUDI/AUX DMX V.1B 
Monster iCa ble (glorified 1/8 miniplug->dual RCA converter, any will do) 
install:
the blitzsafe adapter will plug into the CDChanger/Sat radio plug on the back of your SymII head unit ( you will no longer be able to use either sat radio or an EXTERNAL CD changer any longer - your in dash CD changer built into the head unit will remaim operative. 

plug the two RCA plugs into the female end on the blitzsafe adapter, and the 1/8 Miniplug into the headphone out plug on your shuffle. 
boom.. you've got music.
To select input from your ipod, you'll hit the CD button on your head unit until it reaches CD Changer. Your display will read _CD 1 Track 99_, but music will play from the ipod. You will control the tracks from your ipod. 
edit: fixed bad spelling


_Modified by bhb399mm at 10:27 AM 12-29-2005_


----------

